

Google's Blockly Games - antichaos
https://blockly-games.appspot.com

======
staunch

      Over Quota
      This application is temporarily over its serving quota.
      Please try again later.

~~~
NeilFraser
Sorry, fixed. We got an unexpected avalanche of interest overnight.

------
zorbash
Seems inspired by
[http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/editor/?tip_bar=getStarted](http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/editor/?tip_bar=getStarted)
which is definitely worth a look.

~~~
michel-slm
MIT Scratch is amazing. Much better as an educational tool than CMU Alice --
its 3D-without-gravity environment is unnecessarily complicated yet
inaccurate.

------
arikrak
Hour of Code used Google Blockly to teach kids the very basics of programming:
[http://learn.code.org/hoc/1](http://learn.code.org/hoc/1)

It would be interesting to create a full course to teach anyone all the
fundamentals of programming without any syntax. They could switch to python or
javascript when their ready. However, Google Blockly only seems to support the
vary basic control structures of programming but not more advanced parts such
as Classes.

------
couchand
If you're interested in using this yourself or just frustrated that you can't
see it, check out the library that it's built with, Blockly. It's a really
neat way to introduce people to programming, and you can also use it for
"real" applications. At my previous job we talked about (but never
implemented) a business workflow application using it.

[https://code.google.com/p/blockly/](https://code.google.com/p/blockly/)

------
mapleoin
This reminds me of the OLPC games. They had the same mechanics and probably
also using the scratch programming language.

------
acbart
I'm surprised no one's been talking about Blockly's educational applications.
My professor and I are using it in a course this fall for non-majors, to get
them scaffolded through their first coding experience. After all, it lets you
generate Python code directly.

------
mcav
The interface seems unnecessarily confusing and unintuitive, though the ideas
are worthwhile.

~~~
marcosscriven
Personally I thought it was pretty good functionally.

------
mariokostelac
This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again
later. :)

------
tsmith
The maze game is awesome. Unfortunately it seems the game has gone over
quota...

------
marcosscriven
Reminds me of playing with LOGO turtles in primary school, waaaay back in
1982.

~~~
kokey
Your comment made me find this
[http://www.calormen.com/jslogo/](http://www.calormen.com/jslogo/) and I lost
a bit of time there.

------
skynetv2
the turtle looks like logo language.

------
alphabetam
Really nice.

